# Gulf Shores Trim Carpenter recommendation



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone got any recommendations for a trim carpenter to install the crown molding and trim for our restaurant in Gulf Shores?


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Call Dale/ Handy 4 You. He is in Gulf Shores and has done work for us and was recommended by a friend and I would highly recommend him myself. Excellent work and reasonable prices.

His number is (251) 504-5836


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

I would recomend Dick Johnson , he is the best I have ever seen at nailing trim ! Please forgive me I couldn't help my self .


----------

